

Show HN: samefeather: LinkedIn for your interests - deepakkandepet

We are looking to get feedback for http://www.samefeather.com. We have tried this with friends and family but want to get some critical feedback (note to self: do this sooner next time).<p>SameFeather is a location based network of people with similar interests. Our emphasis is offline. We provide a way for people to find others in their vicinity that share their interests and meet them offline. We are trying to stay away from calling it a social network because that seems to scare away a lot of people. The differentiating factor from whats already out there is we focus on individuals and allow them to create personal groups around their interests.<p>We are thinking about a possible mobile app in the future based on some more real user testing/feedback.<p>Thanks!
======
rckclmbr
I'm not going to give feedback about your business model or the idea or your
mobile app or strategy or anything like that. Let me share the first thing I
noticed.

I went to your website, and I saw something I had to register for. I almost
immediately closed the tab, and wasn't even going to respond. But then I
thought I would give this feedback. There's nothing on the site that tells you
what it is. The info boxes try to do that, but they don't really convey a
message about what the website actually is. My suggestion is this: Decide what
one thing your website does, and communicate that very bluntly on the
frontpage. Beyond that, direct people to learn more before asking them to sign
up. Your "login" is taking up very valuable space, despite the fact that you
don't have users. Put it in a less valuable place, and try harder to sell your
product. And "Birds of a feather flock together"? What the hell does that even
mean?

